# Weyless 67???????



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

Can anyone tell me something about this frame???

1 - Weaknesses???
2 - It looks a little "fragile"...is it? the tubes are thiner than other FR bikes tubes...


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

search


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

*already did it*



RobsterCraw said:


> search


already did it, but in none of the posts I heard people talking exactly about this...

one more thing i forgotten... can i use a 2003 jrt with it???


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

XMAG said:


> already did it, but in none of the posts I heard people talking exactly about this...


 They're beefed up in '04 and have a five year warranty.



> one more thing i forgotten... can i use a 2003 jrt with it???


 Yup.


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

anyone more???

another question: Does Weyless have a website?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

XMAG said:


> anyone more???
> 
> another question: Does Weyless have a website?


 try using google


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> try using google


ALREADY DID IT

why people in this forum always think other people thread are useless???????? be just a bit less selfish please! (this isn't' personally for you JBsoxB)


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I have the bike, I can refer you to the thread I made. Use the search at the top, search 67, look for my thread I made called "Pictures of my 67" I got tons of them mostly of the frame. 

Basically, I've been riding it for like 2 weeks now. I love the frame. It's beefy actually. The tube goes square near the headtube, reinforced swingarm, replacable dropouts, awesome cable routing. Its basically pretty beefy. If you break it....uh....I might have to ask how. I think mine is supa burly.

Included is a picture of mine.

In a basic sum up of words: SUPER BEEFY, 5 YEAR WARRANTY.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

XMAG said:


> ALREADY DID IT
> 
> why people in this forum always think other people thread are useless???????? be just a bit less selfish please! (this isn't' personally for you JBsoxB)


I think the Weyless brand is exclusive to Supergo. www.supergo.com


----------



## Skygrounder (Apr 26, 2004)

XMAG said:


> ALREADY DID IT
> 
> why people in this forum always think other people thread are useless???????? be just a bit less selfish please! (this isn't' personally for you JBsoxB)


 Nope, no website. I've been unable to find geo data anywhere as well.


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

*Just as "Beefy" as my Stinky Primo*



XMAG said:


> Can anyone tell me something about this frame???
> 
> 1 - Weaknesses???
> 2 - It looks a little "fragile"...is it? the tubes are thiner than other FR bikes tubes...


I am building it this weekend, but if you check my post from ~2weeks ago I have a pictures of the 4 Gussets on the swingarm. This frame compares to any FR frame I've seen as far as it's tubing... (bullit, heckler, Kona's, Giant AC's, etc.) 
The geometry of the frame is on supego site (20" frame 24" top tube.......)

http://www.supergo.com/profile.cfm?LPROD_ID=25706&lsubcat_id=1818&lcat_id=7604&referpage=
scroll down the the grey and white striped box the Geometry link is there...

I haven't heard of any weakness with this model (green) the older ones had swingarm flex issues I guess. It weighs the same as my Stinky Primo Frame, weld quality between the two are equal, finish wise they are equal as well (bb threads, inside seattube, etc.)
I'll post pictures within 36 hours of the build.
Hope this helps a bit.
Chris


----------



## WeylessXPRider (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, SuperGo is selling this frame REAL CHEAP!!! ONLY $400!!! Man I think I might get it and transfer all the parts. 

Currently using a Weyless XP, but after seeing this deal, this is almost to good to pass up.


----------



## XMAG (Jul 9, 2004)

*good one*



dpdsurf said:


> I think the Weyless brand is exclusive to Supergo. www.supergo.com


good topic... does anyone knows anything about the brand Weyless?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

dunno if the current weyless is related to the original weyless (which was a 1970s road bike and component brand) but the new one is based in oregon, production is done by Kinesis, and they're exclusively distributed thru supergo at the moment, and well, its working for them so why would they switch to widespread LBS sales ?!?

Supergo's housebrand bikes are called Access. Weyless is a seperate company that just sells only thru supergo's chain stores and mail-order site. This isn't unusual in the slightest. In the 1990s, the Cyclepath chain in canada carried a line of bikes under the Maxam brand name, that they were the exclusive canadian distributors for. Doesn't mean maxam was a housebrand at all, just that cyclepath was the only dealer network in canada. More recently, the Sportschek chain in canada are the exclusive Iron Horse distributors/dealers for canada, so if you want an Iron Horse, you have to buy from sportschek in canada. Sportschek is like Supergo in concept. Big box stores that do all sorts of sporting gear (bikes, hockey, skiing, snowboards, clothing, rollerblades, skateboards, etc). There's a couple dozen stores across canada.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> In a basic sum up of words: SUPER BEEFY, 5 YEAR WARRANTY.


I think its SUPER BEEFYNESS is due to the Kermit the Frog green paint.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah the Easton RAD tubing has nothing to do with it right? Its the kermit paint.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> yeah the Easton RAD tubing has nothing to do with it right? Its the kermit paint.


Eastom Schmeaston. I'm telling you the kermit paint makes bikes strong as Ti. Not kidding, I'm gonna paint my Banshee kermit green......

....kidding. They look like good bikes for the money.


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

i just got mine for christmas. it is a awesome bike for the money. i am planning on racing on it next weekend so ill see how it does. anyways, it is a awesome bike and i would defidentally recomend it


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

*its a sick bike especially for the money*

But I still can't figure out why mine came with Sherman Fireflys and a 6-way swinger instead, anyway , here are pics:


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

saviorself said:


> But I still can't figure out why mine came with Sherman Fireflys and a 6-way swinger instead, anyway , here are pics:


And dont tell me you are complaining...


----------



## rumor (Mar 17, 2004)

saviorself said:


> But I still can't figure out why mine came with Sherman Fireflys and a 6-way swinger instead, anyway , here are pics:


Saviorself, did you get this build for just over 1000???


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

*yup*

Hell no i'm not complaining. And yeah i got it for $1080 from a Supergo store in CA. I ordered one from the site but they after 10 days decided to e-mail me and say they ran out of them and were refunding me and werent sending the bike. So I figured the people at the store had to be nicer so I gave them a call and even though they werent supposed to ship them they contacted the main Supergo place and agreed to send me one and were really helpful and even though it cost $40 more than the normal $40 for shipping it was worth it and it was just an extra suprise that it came with the Sherman and the 6-way instead of the Z150 Drop-off with the cheaper valves and the 4-way. But anyway I just tried my first 5' drop to flat and its all good. I just have to put some more pressure in and I'm good to go. If you can convice a S'go store to send one to you I reccomend it its a great deal

Peace


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

saviorself said:


> Hell no i'm not complaining. And yeah i got it for $1080 from a Supergo store in CA. I ordered one from the site but they after 10 days decided to e-mail me and say they ran out of them and were refunding me and werent sending the bike. So I figured the people at the store had to be nicer so I gave them a call and even though they werent supposed to ship them they contacted the main Supergo place and agreed to send me one and were really helpful and even though it cost $40 more than the normal $40 for shipping it was worth it and it was just an extra suprise that it came with the Sherman and the 6-way instead of the Z150 Drop-off with the cheaper valves and the 4-way. But anyway I just tried my first 5' drop to flat and its all good. I just have to put some more pressure in and I'm good to go. If you can convice a S'go store to send one to you I reccomend it its a great deal
> 
> Peace


Man, why the hell is your bike in your bathroom? Anyway, yeah I got my 67 with the same specs (Firefly/Swinger 6-way) from my local Supergo. They still had 2 left as of last week with the same specs in medium. Anyway, I took off the Firefly (never rode it in the dirt) and put her on e-bay....sold it for $300 and then got an '05 Z1 FR. That really helped slacken then bike out and not to mention add another inch of travel in the front. Only gotten to ride her once but I'm loving this bike for what I paid for it. Gotta wait for the trails to dry up before I can ride it again


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

saviorself said:


> Hell no i'm not complaining. And yeah i got it for $1080 from a Supergo store in CA. I ordered one from the site but they after 10 days decided to e-mail me and say they ran out of them and were refunding me and werent sending the bike. So I figured the people at the store had to be nicer so I gave them a call and even though they werent supposed to ship them they contacted the main Supergo place and agreed to send me one and were really helpful and even though it cost $40 more than the normal $40 for shipping it was worth it and it was just an extra suprise that it came with the Sherman and the 6-way instead of the Z150 Drop-off with the cheaper valves and the 4-way. But anyway I just tried my first 5' drop to flat and its all good. I just have to put some more pressure in and I'm good to go. If you can convice a S'go store to send one to you I reccomend it its a great deal
> 
> Peace


Plus you probably also got an XT fr der and shifters instead of deore AND hayes mags instead of hfx-9's right? Sounds like you got the PRE-blowout spec. for the same price. U scored man.


----------



## rumor (Mar 17, 2004)

saviorself said:


> Hell no i'm not complaining. And yeah i got it for $1080 from a Supergo store in CA. I ordered one from the site but they after 10 days decided to e-mail me and say they ran out of them and were refunding me and werent sending the bike. So I figured the people at the store had to be nicer so I gave them a call and even though they werent supposed to ship them they contacted the main Supergo place and agreed to send me one and were really helpful and even though it cost $40 more than the normal $40 for shipping it was worth it and it was just an extra suprise that it came with the Sherman and the 6-way instead of the Z150 Drop-off with the cheaper valves and the 4-way. But anyway I just tried my first 5' drop to flat and its all good. I just have to put some more pressure in and I'm good to go. If you can convice a S'go store to send one to you I reccomend it its a great deal
> 
> Peace


WOW 

That's a great score !


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

Yup, I got all that XT stuff too
I guess it just shows that good things come to people who put up with supergo's websites crap for a month.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

*Pics*

I just got my frame a few days ago; still waiting on my fork/front mech/Avid 203mm/185mm calipers. Going with an 04 Z-150 for it. My first fully, so it'll be interesting. Setting up the Swinger 6-way as my first rear shock should take me a while...... I came relally close to going with the 5" XP model, and had actually ordered it two days after this one, (when the XP went onsale for $399 as well) with the intention of shipping this frame back. I had to open the box to peek...... So the XP will be here Monday, and it's going back instead. 

I'm impressed with the quality of frame construction. Looks beefy, but we'll see. I'm only about 160# with gear on, so I'll not be stressing it nearly as much as some of you guys. 
Figure I'll run it in 6x6 mode for most of the time. Some old parts, some new, a lot of clearance/E-bay stuff.

Really, for the price, I don't see how you can go wrong. For me, I figured I'd go budget on my first fully frame. Spend some on decent build parts that I could then transfer over to something nicer if I wanted to later, or to another hardtail if the fully thing isn't for me.

I've got a suspicion I'll like it though. Sheesh. All this from originally intending to get a DC fork for my hardtail!

downtube/swingarm pivot underside, front shock mount area, dropouts, brace between the stays, front end.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

tire clearance- thaat is a maxxis 2.5 miniom for referance. 

smokey loves the bikes. goes nuts over them, any time one of them is inside. 

i HATE waiting for parts.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

I hope they have them around when it comes time for warranty though.
O-well, If not they give you you're money back. I had one of the bad 2004 flexy models I sent back after a year and three months.The warranty is great because I got my money back after a month of dealing with c/s.

The bad thing was, good warranty + bad customer service still = 1 month of downtime and they dont know whats going on. When they tell you something has been taken care of, just call them back the next day. I can tell you this, it will not be the same thing they told you the day before!

I was supposed to get one of those bikes as my warranty replacement, and I paid the extra. instead they took my money captive. then charged me another $800.00 than they were supposed too, so I almost bounced my mortguage payment when i sent it! (not good i tell you).

Then they tell me that the bike is sold out after it was supposed to be on the way. I even got a tracking number. just not the right one for my shipment. So two weeks later I still see no bike, no money,I'm $800.00 in the hole and they tell me their sorry and they will refund me my money.(but it will take a week or two extra) Then they said they didnt know what happend, but that it was the first time they had done something like that!

Fact is, Supergo is owned by Performance Bike wich is a totaly laim company, And they have passed on their great Customer Support to Supergo. Great bike, just hope you dont have to deal with their Customer Service guys!!!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

only two local rides on it so far, but i like it already. nothing super big, but i rode it to work last night, and hit up some small fun things, and a nice 6' stepdown from a stairway onto some sloped pavement. buttah. ahem. just a bit more confidence doing it on this than when i've done the same thing on my hardtail. wow. my first fully; good so far. 

i like it alot. 

at 399 for the frame/shock, i think i'm ok with it! 

built with some new/used/e-bay/parts bin stuff for fairly cheap. 

now i just need spring, and the higher up trails and lift areas to open up.......


----------



## stevenz150 (Feb 1, 2005)

scrublover said:


> only two local rides on it so far, but i like it already. nothing super big, but i rode it to work last night, and hit up some small fun things, and a nice 6' stepdown from a stairway onto some sloped pavement. buttah. ahem. just a bit more confidence doing it on this than when i've done the same thing on my hardtail. wow. my first fully; good so far.
> 
> i like it alot.
> 
> ...


Its a great bike i have one, mine has the marzo z150 drop off, the sherman blows, blows seals. frame is great. weyless= no website, its mate by supergo, which is owned by preformance bikes


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> And dont tell me you are complaining...


love that green


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

stevenz150 said:


> Its a great bike i have one, mine has the marzo z150 drop off, the sherman blows, blows seals. frame is great. weyless= no website, its mate by supergo, which is owned by preformance bikes


yeah, i realize it's from supergo (and yes, owned by performance), as that is who i bought it from....

and it's made in the ROC, not made "by" Supergo at all, just designed and then built to their specs. i don't think they try and pretend otherwise.

hope to get some more rides in, as i have the next 7 days off. early morning riding, so stuff is still frozen , rather than sloppy in the afternoon after thawing.


----------



## alexair (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks like a Bullit with replaceable drop outs. Wondre if it rides like a Bullit?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

alexair said:


> Looks like a Bullit with replaceable drop outs. Wondre if it rides like a Bullit?


search function. and, uh, may help if you actually read all of the above thread, other than just to post about the pictures.

a few post about this, from people who've had/ridden the bikes far longer than i have, and have ridden a bullit to compare, which i've not. so i really can't compare the two.


----------



## alexair (Jan 21, 2005)

What did I miss in the above thread?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Just a forward note to all 67 owners:

You will need to tape up the brace in the swingarm, the lower part, if you run cables through it. The cable will rub constantly and create some wear n tear in the paint. I don't care that much though, but I gotta tape that crap up.

Or if you really don't care and bailed your bike already, rock on.


----------



## BansheeHucker (Dec 19, 2004)

does weyless make any thing besides the 67?


----------



## alexair (Jan 21, 2005)

They make or made in 04 the SP frame and complete, the Xp complete bike. And a bunch of bike parts. Check Superblo website.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

alexair said:


> They make or made in 04 the SP frame and complete, the Xp complete bike. And a bunch of bike parts. Check Superblo website.


now some action shots


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> now some action shots


well where are they?


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

*Finally Done...*

Well I finally got her built up. Had an issue with Supergo and the Dropout (wasn't tapped for a derailleur) but after I jumped over the internet girl (absolutely the worst Customer Service Employee EVER... wanted me to disassemble the whole bike and send it back, rather than send a dropout they sell seperately anyway). But the Tech Guy Brian was awesome and got another right out to me.

ctrailfreak That's your rear spring (THANKS!)

6" Sherman Slider
XT shifters, ders., BB, and cranks
Minion 2.7", Hutchinson Octopus 2.3" (890 grams!!!)
Rhyno Lites, Avid Mechs, etc, etc.
Built up really nicely...


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, glad to hook ya up. good to see someone get some use out of it after the super go screwage I had going on. It would just have been a cool paper weight at my house as there is no way it would fit on my stinky. Glad to see you got you're bike up and runnen now. LOOKS SWEET.


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

i have a 67 with rox shox boxxer world cups. it is an awesome bike. i will post pics tomarrow.


----------



## Leprechaun (Sep 5, 2004)

*Any more...*

Are there any more 67's to be had? If not are they coming out with some more anytime soon? Hopefully the prices won't go up!


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

*Cable rub*

I put the cables through a loop of 3 zip ties I routed through the X's on the swing arm below the shock mount. It has worked great. I noticed the cable rub a few days after I got the bike and quickly came up with this solution and touched up the paint with the paint supergo supplied with the bike. The zip ties are actually quite inconspicuous and are working well. I'll post a picture when I find my darn camera!


----------



## iamdougsinbox (Feb 10, 2005)

*Who really makes them...*

Hey...

I just received my Weyless XP frame from supergo... looks super nice i might add....

But I see a lot of people saying who makes these frames.....

The box that the frame was shipped in clearly says that the bike is made by Pacific cycles... This company also make the frames for BANSHEE, BRODIE, 24 BICYCLES, CRAFTWORKS, as well as GT and Schwinn....

Here is the link that list the clients of Pacific Cycles Inc.....

http://21eweb.neterprise.com.tw/ShowPage.asp?UnitID=70&ItemID=M01

I have seen Banshee riders on here bashing the Weyless frames which I now find extremely funny.... Just thought I'd add my two sense.

Peace,
-Doug


----------



## FoxRacer2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have this bike, and the Swingarm seems to have a little bit of a Flex to it. 

Meaning it causes my tire to wabble. Has anyone had any problems with this??


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

how much travel does it have??


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow this was an old thread! It has 6,or 7 inches travel, as it's name states!
If you have the old one. It's a flexy turd! The green ones got that problem resolved, but check the replaceable drop outs, and make sure they are tight. Mine came loose all the time!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Lets see who can dig up the oldest thread on MTBR today.

Maybe make it a poll.


----------



## FoxRacer2 (Nov 23, 2007)

ctrailfreak said:


> Wow this was an old thread! It has 6,or 7 inches travel, as it's name states!
> If you have the old one. It's a flexy turd! The green ones got that problem resolved, but check the replaceable drop outs, and make sure they are tight. Mine came loose all the time!


i got the same one as everyone else...Yeah i just realized it was an old thread..i Googled my bike and this came up..

Yeah Well i got mine from ebay and i think the drop-outs are bent...But i don't have 120 dollars to replace both of them..damn..but thanks..


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

nice job replaying to a 3 year old thread


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

FoxRacer2 said:


> I have this bike, and the Swingarm seems to have a little bit of a Flex to it.
> 
> Meaning it causes my tire to wabble. Has anyone had any problems with this??


Its natural for the 67's rear swingarm to flex...just learn to deal with it.

And way to bring back this thread. In the time I first posted in here my 67 was brand new and stock, now I sold the 67 like 4 months ago and have a Turner DHR...amazing how time flies by.


----------



## FoxRacer2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Alright thanks man..Just wanted to make sure it was something i did to it...


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Im pretty sure ive seen a pic of a broken weyless frame. Dont know how it happened though.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Pics of lots of broken frames. Part of the game we play I guess. 



MTB_prodigy said:


> Im pretty sure ive seen a pic of a broken weyless frame. Dont know how it happened though.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

in the case of my frame, cracks showed up on the swingarm, near where the dropouts bolt on.

so, if any of y'all has a spare swingarm, you should sell it to me!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

looks like a sick frame. like the color too!!!


----------



## FoxRacer2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah its a good frame...Its Beefy and Strong. I bought it used, and i have nothing wrong with the frame...


----------



## Aukai (Jan 23, 2008)

*Anyone Want Weyless 67 frame*

SORRY TO REOPEN THIS THREAD AGAIN BUT THOUGHT MAYBE SOMEONE WOULD WANT THIS FRAME.

It is the 2004 model, Large, Black/Grey with the UNimproved swing arm, no shock, frame and dropouts only. It is in excellent condition, only rode it a few times, it has been sitting in my garage for years.

It did flex while cornering but I weigh 215 without gear. I was going to do some welding on the swingarm to stiffen it up ( the newer green version has this improvement, the X bars just below the shock mount) but I never got around to it. Upgraded to a VP-Free.

I see they still sell the dropouts for $30.00 each piece ($120.00) WOW that is expensive, anyway, if anyone is interested, MAKE AN OFFER. My email address is [email protected].

Frame only with NO SHOCK, all four dropout pieces (two for 10mm quick release(never used) and two for the 12mm through axle(used but only a couple times)) I will also throw in the 12mm axle( I think it is an Intense axle from a M1)


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

$5.00 plus shipping!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

What size shock did it come with? I was just wondering because I've got an extra 9.5x3 which is probably too large for that frame.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Khemical said:


> What size shock did it come with? I was just wondering because I've got an extra 9.5x3 which is probably too large for that frame.


It takes a 9" Eye to Eye by 2.5" Stroke.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

I thought that mine had a 9"x 2.75" stroke? I could be wrong but I thought it had a 2.75" when I had mine.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

ctrailfreak said:


> I thought that mine had a 9"x 2.75" stroke? I could be wrong but I thought it had a 2.75" when I had mine.


Sorry, I meant 2.75", you are correct.


----------



## GRTSCTT (Jul 19, 2011)

Wanted WTB Small Green Weyless 67 Frame or Trade for my Sweet Large Green 67 Frame.
Pm me plse if ya Got one, and see my wanted add on Forums also.
Thx Mch


----------

